# Texas Fly Fishers Meeting - Belize Info Trip



## mikedeleon (Aug 9, 2010)

Sorry for the repost, as this is also in the fly fishing section but here goes...

I am not a member of the Texas Fly Fishers, but a good friend of mine named Adam Marton from Chicago is coming down to Houston today to do a little presentation on an upcoming Belize tagging trip this summer. I believe the meeting starts at 7 pm, and he will speak around 7:45 if anyone is interested.

Adam started a group called The Field Workers Club, and the intent is to pair up anglers and science with the common goal of advancing conservation efforts. It has primarily been a tarpon thing, but he is looking to take this idea into a lot of different areas. He is a passionate fisherman and one hell of a guy. If you are interested the meeting is at the Bayland Community Center, 6400 Bissonnet.

You can read all about his efforts here and also watch a couple of cool videos he put together. 
http://www.fieldworkersclub.com/


----------



## POCsaltdog (Nov 26, 2014)

Adam is a great guy and is extremely passionate about Tarpon as well as other species. He is a true leader of this sport.


----------

